# Baby Double Tail?



## Nikiesha19 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello fellow betta lovers, I recently found this little cutie at Petco. I hate how they keep the bettas in such little cups and never seem to look after them. Each time I go, it seems as if at least half of the bettas are dead in their cups by the end of the week.  

Anyway, here is my little Zarafa. I believe she is female because she has what looks to be a ovipositor, though I have heard that on rare occasions young males could have one as well. When a mirror is placed near the tank, you can tell signs of aggression but she does not flare.

When I first got her, it looked like her spine was crooked, and her body was almost see through with brown horizontal lines running from head to tail. Now she is turning red and her fins are growing so much. 

Does anyone have a full grown female double tail? I have two males, and was wondering what a female would look like, I can't seem to find any good pictures online of females.


----------



## dragon54 (Mar 31, 2014)

its most likely a girl


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a full grown female double tail! Say hello to Barbara!


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

Ugh I love the double tails! They look so cute and precious. With little heart shaped tails. Haha


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful babies


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Holy wow, is that a doubletail crowntail? Absolutely adorable, I'm SO jealous of your find!!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Way cute


----------



## Nikiesha19 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bettafishfins, your betta is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing pictures of Barbara!


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks! I bet your baby will grow up to be beautiful!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I just want to point something out; it's actually very common for young males to have fake egg spots, not rare. It's also pretty common for those said males to keep their fake egg spots after maturity! The only sure way to sex a Betta is by their ovaries or lack there of for males.

Here's a pic of my late DT girl Phoenix!


----------



## bre23 (Mar 22, 2014)

Female doubletails are so cute I want seven ^_^


----------

